# I've been adopted



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

A Brewer's Blackbird couple in the yard have adopted me as their kid. Every time I come in the driveway or go outside they both start chirping like crazy and my new Dad flies up to the tree and gets a fat juicy bug and then flies around my head trying to drop the bug and feed me. 

Here they are that's Mom on the right.











Here's Dad he's a handsome fellow with shimmering black coat and bright piercing yellow eyes - they look almost electric.










Here's Dad bringing breakfast - a fat juicy bug, I just haven't been able to bring myself to look up and open my mouth yet.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

LOL  You gotta love them!

You have got a couple of ready made rehabbers there....huh? Perhaps you can put those bugs/and or birds to use, should a species appropriate youngster need help to eat.

They are lovely birds, thanks for sharing.

....and oh,,uh... Congratulations on the adoption!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

You're doing pretty well, then, young Brewer 

John


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I think you need to encourage their behavior. Go ahead... make their day! 

You can always spit the bug out when they're not looking.

Pidgey


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

That's sooo funny! Guess you looked too skinny.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

That's so cute, I hope there's room in the nest for all of you I hear that bugs are an excellent source of protein, mmmmmmmmmm bugtastic!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Nab, that is just soooo funny! 

I can just hear Dad now, "Come on, son, say "ahhhhh!'''  

They are beautiful birds!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

At least you know you'll never go hungry!


----------

